# Persian: jegarem kuja asti?



## SummerRain19

This is Farsi/Persian, what does it mean in English? Thanks!

"jegarem kuja asti? Mar kar astom kalbem. Tu kuja astee sayeda gakem"


----------



## Ben422

Only the first sentence is Persian:
jigaram kojaa hasti? = Where are you my sweet baby?


----------



## searcher123

jigaram kojaa hasti? = Where are you my love/honey?

Mar kar astom kalbem => Have not any meaning for me. Might that was 'سر كار هستم، قلبم' (i.e. I'm at work, my heart)

Tu kuja astee... = ...تو كجا هستي = Where are you...?

...sayeda gakem? =>  Have not any meaning for me


----------



## kloie

I agree
it should be Man=I
sar-e kaar=at work
hastam=i am
it seems to have more of a turkish spelling just my opinion


----------



## kloie

Tu is more of like inside or informal for in liek tu iran=in iran,dar iran=in iran
the word for you=to said like toe in english
kojaa=where
-am=I am,my,mine


----------



## SummerRain19

I've been told numerous different meanings. I got told that "jegarem" meant "my friend" and that "jigaram" meant my love, darling, etc. Aren't jegarem and jigaram different meanings? I also got told that the last part meant "I've just been here. Where have you been?" And then I also got told that sayeda gakem meant beautiful lady, but when I googled it, different words mean beautiful lady :s


----------



## searcher123

"Jegaram" (not Jegarem) is formal and 'Jigaram' is colloquial. Also 'my love/darling/etc.' is a better equivalent for 'Jigaram'. Surely 'my friend' is not a good equivalent for 'Jigaram', except if you change it to 'my lovely friend'.

As I told previously, unfortunately 'sayeda gakem' have not any meaning for me. Oh, might 'sayeda gakam' was "سنجاقكم" (Sanjaaghakam = my little dragonfly).


----------



## SummerRain19

Thanks. I was also curious, would these words be a completely different meaning in Darsi?


----------



## searcher123

Which words?


----------



## SummerRain19

"jegarem kuja asti? Mar kar astom kalbem. Tu kuja astee sayeda gakem"

and is "kojaa hasti" the same as "kuja asti/astee"


----------



## searcher123

Well, the difference between "ast" and "hast" is not so big. "Ast" will be used for showing "quality and nature", but "Hast" is used for showing "being and existing". There is not any difference between "ast" and "hast" for many ordinary people.


----------



## SummerRain19

Oh okay. So if someone were to translate "jegarem kuja asti? Mar kar astom kalbem. Tu kuja astee sayeda gakem" into Dari instead of Farsi, would it be different? and can someone help me translate "goozadan khoobastak.....che buieh khoobish meta "


----------



## Ben422

SummerRain19 said:


> "jegarem kuja asti? Mar kar astom kalbem. Tu kuja astee sayeda gakem"
> 
> and is "kojaa hasti" the same as "kuja asti/astee"



'*ast*' (است) and '*hast*' (هست) are almost the same thing, but "*asti*' (اَستی) is only used in Dari. Here in Iran, we use '*hasti*' (هستی). However, the 'h' sound is not always pronounced in spoken Persian.


----------



## Ben422

SummerRain19 said:


> ... and can someone help me translate "goozadan khoobastak.....che buieh khoobish meta "



I don't know what 'goozadan' means, but I guess the whole sentence would be something like: "*goozadan is good....and what a good smell it has*!"

*??? khoobe....che booye khoobi mide!*


----------



## searcher123

Ben422 said:


> I don't know what 'goozadan' means, but I guess the whole sentence would be something like: "*goozadan is good....and what a good smell it has*!"
> 
> *??? khoobe....che booye khoobi mide!*



Albeit I don't think Goozidan everywhere is good and its smell always is marvelous


----------



## SummerRain19

Haha thank you! The reason why I asked these things to translate, is because "jegarem kuja asti?" was a message sent to my friends ex boyfriend from a girl, and then my friends ex boyfriend replied with "Mar kar astom kalbem. Tu kuja astee sayeda gakem" and she was told this girl was her ex's cousin, so shes confused and still not sure if what was translated with love, sweetie, darling, etc, is what was actually said because of the situation.


----------



## Qureshpor

One thing that has not been explained is that "jigar" literally means liver in Persian! In Urdu, we use the Persian construction "laKht-i-jigar" (*لخت جگر- piece of liver *) to imply someone so close and dear (as in one's son, for example)

jigaram kujaa astii *جگرم کجا استی *Where are you, my love/my sweet heart?

Mar kar astom kalbem

The only Persian words I can make out from them are:

maar (snake), kaar (work/task/deed), astam/hastam ( I am or For me is), kalb-am (my dog!), qalb-am (my heart)

But it is difficult to make any sense from all this.

sayeda gakem

sayyida(h) can mean a lady. I wonder if "gakem" is her name or the word is "Khaak-am)

خاکم I am dust (or your being away has turned me into nothing)

All guesses, I am afraid.


----------



## SummerRain19

Oh okay, thanks. I have been told many different meanings for every word haha. So family members say these things to one another? Because my friend was told that this was a conversation between her ex and her ex's cousin, so she is a bit confused.


----------



## Ben422

searcher123 said:


> Albeit I don't think Goozidan everywhere is good and its smell always is marvelous


Looks like that's the only word that fits this context


----------



## drkpp

searcher123 said:


> jigaram kojaa hasti? = Where are you my love/honey?
> 
> Mar kar astom kalbem => Have not any meaning for me. Might that was 'سر كار هستم، قلبم' (i.e. I'm at work, my heart)
> 
> Tu kuja astee... = ...تو كجا هستي = Where are you...?
> 
> ...sayeda gakem? =>  Have not any meaning for me


"Tu kuja astee... = ...تو كجا هستي = Where are you...?"
The above sentence is strikingly similar to its equivalent in Sanskrit
"Twam kutra asi... = त्वं कुत्र असि = Where are you...?"


----------



## Qureshpor

drkpp said:


> "Tu kuja astee... = ...تو كجا هستي = Where are you...?"
> The above sentence is strikingly similar to its equivalent in Sanskrit
> "Twam kutra asi... = त्वं कुत्र असि = Where are you...?"



This should not surprise us. The connection between the Classical languages of Europe on the one hand (Greek and Latin) and Persian and Sanskrit on the other was famously noted by Sir William Jones a long time ago. In fact, even before him, the Urdu poet Insha in his "Daryaa-i-Lataafat" commented on this connection although he does not seem to have got the credit which Jones is known for.


----------

